# Home made mircata



## QuakerBoy (Nov 27, 2016)

What kind of resin does one uae to make mircata?


----------



## oakbend (Nov 27, 2016)

West systems epoxy is a good one for homemade micarta. The 105 resin and 206 hardener is what you want.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Nov 28, 2016)

oakbend said:


> West systems epoxy is a good one for homemade micarta. The 105 resin and 206 hardener is what you want.



Thanks


----------



## Gobbler Down (Dec 3, 2016)

I made some beautiful blue linen knife handle micarta using bondo fiberglass mix.  Messy but really turned out nicely.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 3, 2016)

Gobbler Down said:


> I made some beautiful blue linen knife handle micarta using bondo fiberglass mix.  Messy but really turned out nicely.



Thanks.  Debating some denim pen blanks


----------

